# accessible entrances



## Rick18071 (Aug 18, 2016)

2015 IBC says 60% of entrances need to be accessible entrances. There is an addition that has a new entrance that has stairs going to it. The plans indicate that there is already an accessible entrance to the existing building with a ramp from accessible parking spaces and an accessible route into the new addition though the existing building. Do you think this new entrance needs to be an accessible entrance?

The plans also indicate other exits in the rear of the existing building. I can't tell if any could be an accessible entrance, but wouldn't an accessible entrance be connected to accessible parking spaces by an accessible route?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 18, 2016)

You need to start in Chapter 34 Existing Buildings which I believe will send you  to the existing building code IEBC. Don't automatically jump to the building code for existing buildings. Use the IEBC to direct you to the IBC for what is applicable and what is not.


----------



## steveray (Aug 18, 2016)

3403.1 Existing buildings and structures. Additions or alterations to any building or structure shall conform with the requirements of the code for new construction. Additions or alterations shall not be made to an existing building or structure which will cause the existing building or structure to be in violation of any provisions of this code.

Very difficult question to answer without plans.....My gut always goes to yes and make the designer prove that they don't need it...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 18, 2016)

IEBC
SECTION 1105
ACCESSIBILITY

1105.1 Minimum requirements.
Accessibility provisions for new construction shall apply to additions. An addition that affects the accessibility to, or contains an area of, primary function shall comply with the requirements of Sections 705, 806 and 906, as applicable.

705.1.1 Entrances.
Where an alteration includes alterations to an entrance, and the facility has an accessible entrance on an accessible route, the altered entrance is not required to be accessible unless required by Section 705.2. Signs complying with Section 1110 of the International Building Code shall be provided.

I could support by code the second entrance needs to be accessible and I can support by code the second entrance *does not need* to be accessible. What does ADA say since the designer has to meet ADA?


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 18, 2016)

Can they call an door an accessible entrance if the door is accessible but it does not go to the parking lot?


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't know or care what ADA says.
Also code does not say 60% of entrances for buildings, wings, floors, or rooms. Just says entrances. No definition in the IBC for entrances.
This is a new wing addition. Does just the wing need 60% of it's entrances to be accessible?


----------



## steveray (Aug 18, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Can they call an door an accessible entrance if the door is accessible but it does not go to the parking lot?



Yes....It won't actually be accessible, but they could call it that....


----------



## JBI (Aug 18, 2016)

Actually, the TEXT of 1105.1 states 'public' entrances, not 'just... entrances'. 
The reason it does not say 'building' entrances (or any other specific reference to interior spaces) is because accessibility goes well beyond interior spaces, including but not limited facilities that may not have any 'buildings' at all. 
One must read ALL of Chapter 11 to properly understand what is required.

60% of public entrances must be accessible in accordance with Chapter 11. 
If the addition in the OP creates a new entrance, and the building/facility will still have at least 60% of all public entrances accessible, then the new one may not need to be accessible. 
If the new entrance creates a building/facility with less than 60% of public entrances being accessible, then the new one will likely need to be accessible. 
(Existing building with 3 public entrances and 2 are accessible adds another public entrance, they will need to make a 3rd accessible to get to 60%, OR an existing building with 2 public entrances and both are already accessible, adding the 3rd public entrance would not require the new one to be accessible per code).

In other words, we need more details...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 18, 2016)

Just a reminder not all exits are entrances and an accessible MOE required for new construction i.e. the addition but not in existing buildings being altered.


----------



## steveray (Aug 18, 2016)

Good call FV! It might be required to be an AMOE which would get you an accessible entrance....You usually see that reversed....As the accessible MOE typically is not required in existing building, but a change of use would get you the entrance which would typically get you an exit...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 18, 2016)

Almost, can have stairs with an area of refuge.
More info is needed including type of occupancy.


----------



## JBI (Aug 18, 2016)

Killing 2 birds with 1 stone, so to speak.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 19, 2016)

The new 2 story addition is a new wing on a building that has classrooms and is part of a college. So it would be "B", construction type 2B with sprinklers. The wing will have an new entrance with a stairway outside and a 2 story stair tower with an exit. Both the entrance and the exit will work as a AMOE. The 2nd floor is connected with a hall to the existing building. There will be an elevator connecting the two stories. I asked for new plans that show the accessible entrances on the building so I can determine that they will have 60% accessible entrances into the building. But the code does not say if they need 60% accessible entrances to a building or the new wing. There is only one accessible entrance to the new wing from the hall connecting to the existing building. The only other entrance is the new inaccessible one.


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2016)

And don't forget that they will need directional signage to the accessible entrances if this is allowed to be inaccessible....


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 19, 2016)

Point, what of Chapter 10 requirement for "all" required exits to be "accessible to the public way?
Accessible by definition does not allow steps (can use an area of refuge if need be but doesn't have to terminate at accessible parking). As notes previously, it is not just ICC you must comply with, ADA trumps (sorry) ICC with regards to accessible exit requirements.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 19, 2016)

Ricky John provided the section in post #8 for the required accessible entrance. Review 2015 IEBC Section * 402.1 to apply the above provision to the existing together with the addition.

Hope this helps with the answer you are looking for.*


----------

